# Hemp Dogbane and Milkweed...herbicide?, mowing?



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

I am fighting a surge in both of these weeds in spots in my grass hay fields. It comes in strong after 1st cutting, and is taller than the grass, so I suppose i could weed wipe it. I can also top clip it to reduce seed formation. Or I could spray it and wait before second cutting of grass hay. Temperatures are near 90F so herbicides are less effective and volatile.

I would like to hear your experiences. timing? What herbicide? Does clipping help? Same herbicide for both weeds? Weed wiper experience good or bad?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I’m in the same situation waiting for a miracle to come along. Some fields I am getting ready to kill completely and start over. Others I plan on going on with a product this fall possibly Banvil . I have also been doing soil testing and realize I need to get my soil in better condition.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Surmount. Works well


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

With dogbane you will have to use something that will get to the roots before the top burns down or you just as well walk out there and whiz on it. I use Hi-Dep, Surmount is hard to find here. If you till dogbane before its dead you will have just planted next years bigger crop of it. Think of it a the broadleaf Johnsongrass as far as spreading goes.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes every chopped piece of milkweed root reseeds a new plant.

I have been spot spraying with round up but milestone, crossbow etc anything with triclopyr or aminopylrolyd in it will nuke them if they are growing.


----------

